# Polyurethane & Iron-On Patches



## wolfwood

There's got to be someone here with a chemical engineering background .... or whatever the training is that would make someone know this.

We have 2 "Boat Coats" (for getting/staying warm on-board after boat diving). The jackets have a polyurethane outer shell and a polar-fleece lining. We also now have a whole bunch of iron-on diving cert. patches and we'd like to put them on the coats. The patch instructions say not to apply them to silk, nylon, rayon, or any fabric with a "400* fail temp.".

So the question is - - - can we iron these patches on to these jackets?


----------



## outback loft

wolfwood said:


> There's got to be someone here with a chemical engineering background .... or whatever the training is that would make someone know this.
> 
> We have 2 "Boat Coats" (for getting/staying warm on-board after boat diving). The jackets have a polyurethane outer shell and a polar-fleece lining. We also now have a whole bunch of iron-on diving cert. patches and we'd like to put them on the coats. The patch instructions say not to apply them to silk, nylon, rayon, or any fabric with a "400* fail temp.".
> 
> So the question is - - - can we iron these patches on to these jackets?


I wouldn't try it, the best bet is going to be rubber cement. Hold the patch where you would like it, and trace around it, then apply the rubber cement to both the coat and the patch, let dry, then apply another coat, when that coating is still tacky apply the patch to it and it will be there for good. I have used this method to glue some things on my drysuit such as z-knives and a SMB pocket.

Just as a warning though, if you get any ratings into the "professional" levels (i.e. divemaster or up) I wouldn't advertise that on a trip I wasn't leading because if something happens on the trip you are held responsible because you should know better. I only show two ratings........Advanced open water and Nitrox for that very reason.


----------



## wolfwood

EXCELLENT!! Not only a response - - but a response from A DIVER!! I had considered fabric glue. Do you think rubber cement is a better choice? Your warning re: the "prof. certs" is well taken and a furtherance of a few other concerns we had considered!! Thank you.

Maybe we'll just put them on different coats or the dive bags. We do have a few we'd definitely like to have visible when diving - 'Handicapped Diver' being one of them - but that's not necessary with the others. (I 'spose there maay even come s day when we're not quite as proud to have been on '25 dives'







) And, then again, even though the regs & computers would be HAND carried on a flight, putting them on the gear bag would be like an ever-present flashing neon arrow - *"RIGHT HERE!! STEAL THIS BAG!!!*". Any suggestions? (We have a week before we leave for Honduras...)


----------



## outback loft

Rubber cement is definitely a better choice, it is already used in quite a few underwater applications. Some wetsuits are glued with it and them sewn, drysuits have all their seals put on using rubber cement, and there are a few other things as well.

I have dive stickers and other stickers as well on my dive travel bag. I keep a diverse range of stickers on it so that it is not a dead giveaway. I only put my fins, wetsuit, and BCD in a checked bag and then everything else comes with me on the plane. I carry it all in a backpack that fits my two regs, mask, computer, cameras, and laptop. I always have to unload the bag at security every time, but it is to be expected. I would never let that bag out of my sight as it usually has over $10k worth of stuff in it. I have been to Roatan, Belize, Cozumel, Bonaire, and Florida this way. I will be going to Bonaire again in the spring and for that trip I will be doing with one carryon bag. I will wear my BCD with fins strapped to the back and then everything else will go in the bag. I will be doing a week of diving and nothing else, so I am only bringing dive gear and clothes for the trip in and the trip back. I will be getting in somewhere around 40 dives in a weeks worth of diving, if I am not diving I will be sleeping on that trip.


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks! This 9-day trip to Utila (Honduras) includes 2 boat dives & a night dive every day, plus unlimited beach dives. We'll be well past the 25 dive mark







when we get home .... but I'm figuring that I may not be able to dive ALL of it. We'll see what my body can tolerate and go from there. In this venue, I have little choice but to listen to it. I'll dive as much as I can .... and bask in the sun and evening breezes for the rest of the time. Kathy is already keyed up with another diver in the event I have to sit one (or more) out. Regardless], we WILL definitely be enjoying the fact that we're NOT in New England!!


----------



## outback loft

wolfwood said:


> Thanks! This 9-day trip to Utila (Honduras) includes 2 boat dives & a night dive every day, plus unlimited beach dives. We'll be well past the 25 dive mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when we get home .... but I'm figuring that I may not be able to dive ALL of it. We'll see what my body can tolerate and go from there. In this venue, I have little choice but to listen to it. I'll dive as much as I can .... and bask in the sun and evening breezes for the rest of the time. Kathy is already keyed up with another diver in the event I have to sit one (or more) out. Regardless], we WILL definitely be enjoying the fact that we're NOT in New England!!


Well I am going with a group of around 50 people in the spring, so if someone decides to sit out a dive, we have plenty of people to jump in with. I will be pushing the 200 dive mark after that trip.

What is wrong with New England diving. I jumped in last weekend, into 34 degree water for a 27 minute dive, with my instructor and 5 others. It was breathtaking to say the least, but it was a fun get together.


----------



## wolfwood

NOTHING is "wrong with New England diving"...except it's over for us ..... 'till May or June. We dive wet (unlikely to ever part with the cash required for a dry-suit.) and 30* is just too cold for wet. We experienced 40* at 90' in Tobermory, Ont. this summer and discovered our min. temp. limit. That being said, it's not the New England _diving_ we get to escape from. In fact, we LOVE diving New England (As *they* say, "if you can dive here, you can dive ANYWHERE!!"). It's the New England *snow* and *ice* and *sub-freezing temps*!







Today's air temp in Utila were 80* (day) and 60* (night). Waster temp is about 75*. I don't know...there's just something particularly attractive about that .....


----------



## outback loft

So this kind of diving isn't appealing to you at all?? The funny thing is that picture was before the last snow, now the piles are about 12 feet tall in the background.


----------



## wolfwood

Nope


----------

